# How close are you to harvest?



## KentuckyGold (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey hope everyone is well. I was wondering how close my fellow farmers are from outdoor harvest? I’m in Ky and still think I have three weeks. Just wondering how everyone is fairing. Anyone had a problem with mold? I’ve been spared so far but been spraying them once a week with Dr. Zymes eliminator so that has helped I believe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2019)

I also think I'm about 3 weeks.  I have a couple of indicas that my come down earlier, but I am thinking it will be close to the end of Oct. for most of them.   I had to put a heater in the greenhouse about 10 days ago as temps got below freezing at night.  This is my first go in a plastic greenhouse and I have some concern about humidity.  The area is generally arid, but the (mostly) closed up greenhouse makes for a humid environment.  This year's grow got started so late that I don't have large dense buds like prior years, though, so mold is less of a concern.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes mine were started somewhat late as well. Made some bad choices where I put some concerning soil. But still hoping for a decent harvest. I know these are no brainers I’ve found soil is as important as tons as light. Lesson learned for next year ha ha


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 6, 2019)

I started some autos outside early this spring...they were a disappointment...so then I stated some photos and one more auto about the start of July I guess. They are slowly starting to frost and fatten up...still almost a month if the weather holds...in my grow area, I’m fighting to get them sunlight...I move them twice a day...because I was late starting they are small enough to move...


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes shadows are starting to get longer!!! That’s me I got a late start as well. What kind of autos did you put out that didn’t do well?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 6, 2019)

They were some blue dream autos that I got from a different seedbank than I’ve previously used...I’ll not name the source because I’ve only used them this once but though the site looks very nice, I’m kinda suspect about them...


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 6, 2019)

It’s crazy how some seed banks have great stuff and others are duds. I’ve learned that this year


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2019)

Kentuckygold, isn't that the truth!  LOL--I ordered some seeds from a place in Sacramento because I though it would be faster than getting something from Europe.  Took 16 days (!) to get my seeds.  Sixteen days!  And I'm in Oregon.  Won't be shopping there again.  Just put 2 seeds in rapid rooters, so don't know their germination rate, but waiting that long to get something stateside is ridiculous.  

I believe that as more and more states legalize cannabis that we will need to get more vigilant with who we do business with.  I am always amazed how many really corrupt people are out there waiting to take advantage of others for a buck.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 6, 2019)

You are exactly right HG! I have two that I feel comfortable so far using and one I wouldn’t give a nickel for.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2019)

Brrrrrr--it got down to 19 degrees last night.  I put another milk house heater in the greenhouse and it kept the temp about 40.  With the sun shining on the greenhouse and the heaters going, it is about 60 in there now, with an outside temp of 26.  I'm hoping that I can get these girls to finish.  I'm told that this is unusually cold for this time of year around here....but that is happening more and more, isn't it?  I guess that I should be glad that I am not in the Dakotas.  Next year, I am hopeful that I will have a proper greenhouse.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah that’s chilly! So close to harvest ha ha.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 28, 2019)

Harvested outside. Here’s a pretty purple girl.!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2019)

@The Hemp Goddess , yes, I’ve ordered seed from a supposed west coast USA seedbank...I got the seed and they didn’t take too long but germination and growth were well below what they should have been...this particular site looks very professional and has lots of pretty pictures but I think they might be selling trash and calling it cannabis...Actually there are a couple of sites that look like that and I have read negative reviews about both...


----------



## Gotamber (Oct 28, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Hey hope everyone is well. I was wondering how close my fellow farmers are from outdoor harvest? I’m in Ky and still think I have three weeks. Just wondering how everyone is fairing. Anyone had a problem with mold? I’ve been spared so far but been spraying them once a week with Dr. Zymes eliminator so that has helped I believe.


After thanksgiving


----------



## Gotamber (Oct 28, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Hey hope everyone is well. I was wondering how close my fellow farmers are from outdoor harvest? I’m in Ky and still think I have three weeks. Just wondering how everyone is fairing. Anyone had a problem with mold? I’ve been spared so far but been spraying them once a week with Dr. Zymes eliminator so that has helped I believe.





Gotamber said:


> After thanksgiving


After Turkey dinner


----------



## Gotamber (Oct 28, 2019)

Best way to fast dry for test Tokyo


----------



## KentuckyGold (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow you hold out till after thanksgiving? Maybe I harvested too early 




Gotamber said:


> After thanksgiving


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 10, 2020)

KentuckyGold said:


> Hey hope everyone is well. I was wondering how close my fellow farmers are from outdoor harvest? I’m in Ky and still think I have three weeks. Just wondering how everyone is fairing. Anyone had a problem with mold? I’ve been spared so far but been spraying them once a week with Dr. Zymes eliminator so that has helped I believe.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey ky gold mid tn here


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey ky mid tn here i thinkin i got two or 3 more weeks what do you think tricomes are clear


----------



## KentuckyGold (Sep 10, 2020)

Dang man those are beautiful!


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks dude how much longer you think its white tahoe cookies and i am runnimg outa folage to hide it in my garden lol


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 12, 2020)

Massachusetts, 42N, 4 weeks to harvest, early October.

Swamp Tube Guerrilla Grow

Jake's Romulan 






Mandala Seeds Satori


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 12, 2020)

Getting close finally starting to turn cloudy at 10-1/2 weeks Would you say another week or two


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Hard to know for sure but id say you should be seeing some amber soon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

2-4 weeks to go here at 38 degrees longitude 
c99’s will finish next week , the ogers kush might be done by thanksgiving lol


----------



## Hillbilly ganja farmer (Sep 13, 2020)

Regfering to the posts about seed company’s in the US. Has anyone tried the “lumberjack seed co. “?


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 13, 2020)

KentuckyGold said:


> Harvested outside. Here’s a pretty purple girl.!


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey ky gold what strain is that its really pretty


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 22, 2020)

Jake's Romulan
42N, Massachusetts
Guerrilla Swamp Tube
Two weeks out from harvest


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 23, 2020)

Mandala Seeds Purple Paro Valley and Satori


----------

